# Anesthesia and Pain Management - claiming that CPT



## cronicizo (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm getting denials to my Anesthsia claims claiming that CPT 01992 MOD QZ is included or incidental in the physicians' professional charges for facet injections when they are obviously billed on separate claims and are separate entities. Can anyone give some insight on how to appeal this?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 17, 2011)

What kind of anesthesia is provided in additon to a facet injection?


----------



## cronicizo (Jan 17, 2011)

*Mac*

We provide monitored care Anesthesia with our facet injections


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 17, 2011)

Is the carrier Aetna? They have sent us a memo that they sent providers stating that for certain  pain procedures, anesthesia would be included even if performed by a separate CRNA or Anesthesiologist. Without doing a written appeal, you might be able to call on the phone and stressed if they have policy on this and if they can forward it to you.


----------



## cronicizo (Jan 18, 2011)

*Yes*

Yes it's Aetna we have a CRNA preforming this how have you gotten around this?


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 18, 2011)

I will have check with a lady at the business office I work at, if she is able to appeal this or if she is writting them up to take the carrier's suggested adjustment.


----------



## EllieAnn (Jan 19, 2011)

Aetna doesn't pay for anesthesia in addition to an ESI. never have.


----------

